# First Mandolin Recommendations



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm looking for my first Mandolin. I know nothing about them except you spend half your time tuning them and the other half playing and out of tune Mandolin 

I'm a big fan of Godin mid range acoustics and have two. Their Seagull mandolins look reasonably priced; how do they play? Any other brands I should consider in the 5-750 price point? 

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't have a recommendation. I got my Mandolin on a trade and it sounds sweet so I've never tried another one. I have a question. Why do you think they need constant tuning? Mine hardly ever needs tuning unless there is a drastic weather change. I don't play it a lot. It sometimes sits for a week or so. I pick it up and it's in tune.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

A and F style mandolins generally sound about the same but F costs more to make.

I played a few in the under 1000 category from different manufacturers and preferred Eastman over Epiphone and the others.

Ended up with this F Style Eastman MD315.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Kerry Brown said:


> I don't have a recommendation. I got my Mandolin on a trade and it sounds sweet so I've never tried another one. I have a question. Why do you think they need constant tuning? Mine hardly ever needs tuning unless there is a drastic weather change. I don't play it a lot. It sometimes sits for a week or so. I pick it up and it's in tune.


It was a joke I heard Guthrie Trapp make in one of his videos; I have no knowledge either way.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I would suggest renting one first.
I used to own a Fender F style. Played/sounded great.
But, with the narrow neck, I found my fingers would cramp up after ~ 3 min of playing.
I have been thinking of acquiring a Mandola or a Mandocello instead.
I have a mini Strat that will become a conversion project someday.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Don't fuck around. For a grand you can have something that will never need upgrading. Made in batches of ten. Get on his list. Re-sale value guaranteed, these things have a strong reputation. 









BeaverTail AN-84 - Sawchyn Guitars







sawchynguitars.com


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I currently see six mandolins and one trichordia in the room.

For low budget bang for the buck I like my Ovation. For amplified tones the Godin A8 is really nice.

I also have a nice old Washburn F style that I really enjoy.

I recommend learning a few fiddle tunes to get you going. The thing about mandolin is that you have to change mental gears when switching from guitar.

Tuning in fifths is the big thing.

This is the Washburn.





Godin A8


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I see he has used stuff too. $200. Good guy you can trust. Use telephone.









Suzuki AZ-20 - Sawchyn Guitars







sawchynguitars.com


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

For a lot of guitar players the mandolin is a novelty. (Think Maggie May or Losing My Religion.) If that's what you have in mind, any POS will do. 

But if you happen to get into real mandolin playing you will soon be disapointed in the lack of woody, low end, chunk that you will only get with a decent instrument.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'll second the vote for Sawchyn, they're awesome, one of my students has one. Also Eastman are great bang for the buck. If you find a new or used Moon, you won't be disappointed. 

I had a Godin mandolin and though it was very well made, played great, and packed small, it lacked both volume and tone.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm quite happy with my Seagull mandolin - good bang for the buck. Well under your price range though. If you can afford better, go for it. Like others, I feel that the higher price point of an F-style isn't worth it.


----------



## Jayg28 (Oct 12, 2017)

I've dabled in the past. If I were to buy one today I'd look at Eastman or Kentucky. You can probably get a good used one at a good price.

The only mandolin I've owned was a Breedlove. It was terrific and a joy to play. Sold it because I figured with what little time I had to play an instrument back then, it would be best to play guitar. 

Breedlove mandolins pop up now and again, which I would buy over the others I mentioned, but I suspect there are more Eastmans going around.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I owned a Godin A8 and it was quite nice. Always wanted an Eastman. I was in Beijing a few years ago and went shopping for an Eastman mandolin.....after using an app to translate with the various sales reps., the prices are more expensive in China than Canada! I settled on a Veillette Gryphon as the tuning is similar to regular guitar but almost a full octave up. good luck in your search.

Here is a clip of the Veillette. Not the same as a mandolin but close and no tuning adjustments.


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-704234903%2Fveillette-gryphon-2


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I would suggest renting one first.
> I used to own a Fender F style. Played/sounded great.
> But, with the narrow neck, I found my fingers would cramp up after ~ 3 min of playing.
> I have been thinking of acquiring a Mandola or a Mandocello instead.
> I have a mini Strat that will become a conversion project someday.


That was my plan, but then I saw a used Mandobird for a great price & I wasn't planning on spending a ton of money on one (Because I couldn't at that time)--And I am not really traditionalist--so a solid body electric mandolin suits--but wouldn't be the right choice for everybody.

Still renting first is a good idea.

I had some hand cramping issues at first, but by changing the angle of my fingers to the strings (Different from playing guitar) that stopped & now I'm fine.
So technique can be a good thing.
That may not have been your issue though--it could be something else.



KapnKrunch said:


> For a lot of guitar players the mandolin is a novelty. (Think Maggie May or Losing My Religion.) If that's what you have in mind, any POS will do.
> 
> But if you happen to get into real mandolin playing you will soon be disapointed in the lack of woody, low end, chunk that you will only get with a decent instrument.


I see this all the time on a mandolin forum I sometimes drop in on.
People get serious & they are looking to upgrade in less than a year.

Just like a guitar I would recommend getting the best one you can afford.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks all for the replies. I might jump on that inexpensive used one. If it becomes more of thing for me, I can always upgrade and only be out a few hundred. Cheers.

Jeff


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

nbs2005 said:


> Thanks all for the replies. I might jump on that inexpensive used one. If it becomes more of thing for me, I can always upgrade and only be out a few hundred. Cheers.
> 
> Jeff


Good plan.

I went early to an auction where 15 cheap mandolins were up for grabs. Tried them all and picked the one with the best bottom sound. Came with a nice hard case. $120. It's on loan to a son-in-law for the winter. Same as you -- he just wants to try it to see if he likes it


----------

